# Goodbye Cleo <3



## CrazyReptileLady (Oct 17, 2016)

It was a while ago when I noticed that my leopard gecko, Cleo, was loosing weight rapidly, as well as lumps forming on her joints. She was diagnosed with gout, arthritis and suspected kidney problems. She went through three days of steroid and calcium injections and we fed her with liquids (Carnivore Care etc) but unfortunately she lost her fight.

We got Cleo from a daggy little shop on the corner of our highhstreet (now closed down) about 2-3 years ago. She was kept in a horrible setup, no heat, beaten up by her enclosure mates, a high humidity level, nowhere to hide etc. I fell in love with her as soon as I saw ner. We took her home and she lived happily and healthily with us up until she developed her problems. She's always had dodgey breathing from having been kept in humid conditions, bless her.

This morning I found her slumped in the corner of her vivarium. She was cold, unresponsive and barely breathing. Her chest was tight, rib cage poking out, and was all black (very recent development, over night really). I couldn't do anything to help her, and an hour or so later she passed away peacefully.

Rest in peace my little sweetheart, I miss you already <3


----------



## Iain66 (May 10, 2017)

You would sell your soul to help them.

I am very new to these forums but I have never had a pet in my life but I have had many members of the family who have four legs.


----------

